# Audio sermons



## andreas (Apr 30, 2005)

Is it possible to convert audio sermons into a written text?I am a reader and not a listener ,and i can assimilate more by reading.Thanks for your help.
andreas.




















[Edited on 5-1-2005 by andreas]


----------



## Reed (May 4, 2005)

not that I know of.... the only way to do it would be with Dragon Naturally Speaking which is a very cumbersome application to get to use.

sorry.... Why not just listen while you drive in the car?
Reed


----------



## blhowes (May 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by andreas_
> Is it possible to convert audio sermons into a written text?I am a reader and not a listener ,and i can assimilate more by reading.Thanks for your help.


I use to have a friend who's a quadrapalegic (SP?) and he use to use some voice recognitition software to communicate with the computer. I've never done it before, but I'd bet you could play an audio file/cassette and have the voice recognition software translate it into words.


----------



## blhowes (May 4, 2005)

Andreas,
I was curious about this, so I went to Compuserve's website. I found one or two software packages there, but then I decided to go to www.download.com and see what they had. Here's something that might work well for you. Its called SpeakToText 2.0, and here's a brief description of it:

*With SpeakToText you can dictate and copy text to almost any application. You can even speak and send chat messages all without touching your mouse or keyboard. The specialized WAVE to text feature allows you to convert a WAVE file into text.*

I especially like the WAVE to text feature. All you'd need to do is convert a sermon file, for example, from mp3 to a .wav file, and it sounds like this software would then be able to convert that to text.

Pretty cool!


----------



## andreas (May 5, 2005)

Bob,
Thanks for your help.I will have a go.


----------



## blhowes (May 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by andreas_
> Bob,
> Thanks for your help.I will have a go.


Andreas,
Let me know how well it works. 

I was thinking that the capability of that program might come in handy. I'm part (a small part) way through a church history series that James White put online. As I listened to each message, I took notes with MS Word. So as not to miss much, I'd stop the recording, take my notes, and then continue listening. Sometimes, if I didn't quite pick up or couldn't remember what he said, I'd have to try and rewind the file just a tad to hear again what he said. 

Needless to say, you lose some of the continuity of his message. If this program works well, I could just convert the messages to text, get them into Word, and then highlight whatever I need to after the message is done. 

Anyway, if you think of it, let me know how it works when/if you give it a try.

Thanks,
Bob


----------

